# test - if it doesn't work, mods please delete it



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

this is my bubba....


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Great picture re!:thumb:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

thanks, robin....we're going to take pics of the hairless dogs...so maybe someone can tell me why he no longer looks like this nor does malia..

labs all came in normal...better than normal....they're going to mail me a copy...and i'll post the values...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

there's my malia : )


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

You haven't moved from where you live or how you heat your house?:smile:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

we moved over two years ago....we didn't even have bubba until september '09....

we have gas heat, which we don't use very much.

one thing dennis was thinking about was the towel we use for them to eat....maybe the dirty part is too dirty....

or the grass out back is slimey with something.

i just don't know what to think.

they don't look sick, act sick...their labs are great...their appetites are wonderful..eyes bright and shiny...and the only thing i can think of nutritionally is they were such pains in the asses to transition i might not have added enough fat back in, which we are slowly doing now....so we'll see.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I hope you can figure it out, that's got to be so frustrating 

They are so adorable, by the way! I think I am in love with Malia's stubby little legs. I secretly want to bite them!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh!! I love them both!  After hearing about all their antics and stories it's nice to be able to put an adorable face to the name! I can tell that they are so very happy and loved. Good job posting those up Re!! :biggrin:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, I agree, it's lovely to see them. Nice photo's too. They both look so nice and shiny, you can see how their black fur is glistening in the sun. They both look so cuddly! Thanks.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Well it looks like Bubba and Melia were both able to find that elusive W. Washington sun. Amazing!!

They are both so dang shiny! Great looking babies you got there, Re. 

Hopefully it won't be rainy at our next meat exchange and I can meet them for REALS!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Well it looks like Bubba and Melia were both able to find that elusive W. Washington sun. Amazing!!
> 
> They are both so dang shiny! Great looking babies you got there, Re.
> 
> Hopefully it won't be rainy at our next meat exchange and I can meet them for REALS!


they are still so dang shiny....and i'll pass on the thanks....

their fur is just thinner....

bring ania....he he....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)




----------

